# YouTube Ads Not Always So Bad....



## Flippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I normally hate it when the viewing of a youtube video gets delayed by a stupid ad but sometimes I've ran into a few gold mines. Just saw this good one & it's antro related...

[video=youtube;ypLHZh6GeNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=trueview-instream&amp;v=ypLHZh6GeNE[/video]

Freshstep litter is having a contest that has been having ads that are very good. I saw one a few months ago for Red Stag that was cool. Last year I saw one with the Roadrunner which was funny.

I was wondering how other people feel about ads on youtube. If they have seen any cool ones & what not.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 22, 2013)

That's actually quite good.

Just remember kids, most of the youtubers you watch get paid by ads and if you're using Adblock they don't even see $0.01 from you.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> That's actually quite good.
> 
> Just remember kids, most of the youtubers you watch get paid by ads and if you're using Adblock they don't even see $0.01 from you.



Serves them right for not having real jobs. I'm not waiting six seconds for an ad just so some dick can bathe in more undeserved INTURRNET MOONY.

:V


----------



## Aidy (Feb 22, 2013)

Some are okay, found some pretty cool things. I just didn't like the majority of adverts and being forced to sit through really shit Nicki Minaj song previews with no option to skip them, or being shown an hour long advert (I could skip, but what the fuck?) when all I wanted to watch was a video that was 3 minutes long.

Also ones before songs, they annoy me. Even if the ad is good, it ruins the mood when I'm listening to a playlist then suddenly an advert which is 10 times louder than the actual song starts playing, scares me so much :c


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 23, 2013)

Its usually adverts which i already despise from being annoying. The only ones i watch are ones for trailers of stuff i actually like. A lot of the time if an advert was too long and unskippable i cant be assed to watch the vid and just close the tab. And that first video was real good


----------



## Furcade (Feb 26, 2013)

I wouldn't mind youtube ads if the whole targeted ad thing actually worked. As in, if I was receiving information about a product that might be of use to me. The Escapist plagued me with Special K and make-up ads for the better part of six months, and today I got a multivitamin ad from YouTube and I really don't know where that came from. The only time using my details to find me ads is when it shows NativeInstruments ads, and they are quite possibly the most irritating audiovisual production in current circulation. I can't remember ever, _ever_ getting an ad (on the internet) that I've thoroughly enjoyed. Some I haven't opted to skip because they look interesting, but then they turn out to be not. 

But the uploaders actually make money from the ads in YouTube videos? I didn't know that. I thought YouTube ran it all, and you only got a cut of ad revenue if you had >0.5m views or something. So do they have to opt to have ads included? If so, why do people who upload ads have ads on their ads? And what happens if someone makes a cut from a copyrighted video? :O


----------



## JackTail (Feb 26, 2013)

Furcade said:


> But the uploaders actually make money from the ads in YouTube videos? I didn't know that. I thought YouTube ran it all, and you only got a cut of ad revenue if you had >0.5m views or something. So do they have to opt to have ads included? If so, why do people who upload ads have ads on their ads? And what happens if someone makes a cut from a copyrighted video? :O



I am a YouTuber Networked partner.

We do get paid from ads on the site, the ones that are on out videos and on the page our video is on.
From what the advertiser pays we get 45% of that, YouTube takes 65%. If you are a networked partner then your network also take a % out of your 40%.

Most of the time you are paid for every ad and not per 1000 or even .5 million views.


If someone uploads copyrighted material and it is spotted by YouTube's copyright robots then a partner would not earn from that video. The copyright holder would in fact get money from it, or the video taken down.


And to all of you out there who have adblock. Ads pay for a lot of people's jobs. Without them Google, YouTube and even TV would not be able to run. What is 5 seconds worth to you anyway?


----------



## Flippy (Feb 26, 2013)

Furcade said:


> I wouldn't mind youtube ads if the whole targeted ad thing actually worked. As in, if I was receiving information about a product that might be of use to me. The Escapist plagued me with Special K and make-up ads for the better part of six months, and today I got a multivitamin ad from YouTube and I really don't know where that came from. The only time using my details to find me ads is when it shows NativeInstruments ads, and they are quite possibly the most irritating audiovisual production in current circulation. I can't remember ever, _ever_ getting an ad (on the internet) that I've thoroughly enjoyed. Some I haven't opted to skip because they look interesting, but then they turn out to be not.
> 
> But the uploaders actually make money from the ads in YouTube videos? I didn't know that. I thought YouTube ran it all, and you only got a cut of ad revenue if you had >0.5m views or something. So do they have to opt to have ads included? If so, why do people who upload ads have ads on their ads? And what happens if someone makes a cut from a copyrighted video? :O


Well I don't know about youtube but I get banner ads from things that interest me. I think there's a program that looks at your cookies or something so if you clicked on a pizza website then you'll get ads for that pizza site. It's less annoying I feel because it's something you already want. It also helped me figure out that my boyfriend was looking at porn on my computer. 



JackTail said:


> I am a YouTuber Networked partner.
> 
> We do get paid from ads on the site, the ones that are on out videos and on the page our video is on.
> From what the advertiser pays we get 45% of that, YouTube takes 65%. If you are a networked partner then your network also take a % out of your 40%.
> ...


Thanks JackTail for the 411. 

Well I'm not sure I think youtube has 2 different types of ads that play before a video. 
1) The type that you have to wait a few seconds before a it brings up a "Skip Ad" button on the lower right.
2) The type of ad with a counter that you can't skip that will then will autoplay the video you want.

I personally think the "Skip Ad" ads are better. First because it lets me skip the ad when I can & second because I have to actually watch the ad for a few seconds in order to skip it if I want. I mean isn't the goal of ad for you to actually watch them, heh. When it comes to the autoplay ads I normally end up reading my twitter feed because I can hear when the ad ends & then go back to the youtube & watch the video.


----------



## RailRide (Feb 27, 2013)

JackTail said:


> I am a YouTuber Networked partner....
> <snip>
> 
> ...Most of the time you are paid for every ad and not per 1000 or even .5 million views.



Do you get a choice of how the ad appears (i.e. fullscreen before video or banner at some point during playback)

I imagine it's assigned by Google whenever you upload, but I don't really know (I get offers to sign up for the partner program, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet)

---PCJ


----------



## JackTail (Feb 27, 2013)

There are 3 types, 

Overlay in-video ads  
TrueView in-stream ads  
Standard in-stream ads

You can select what one you want. But then you don't get as much money as they one that pays is Standard in-stream ads as they are 30seconds or more.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2013)

That's really cool. The rabbit has real "March Hare" feel to him but its the bird lady that really wins me over. Inspiration is so spontaneous like that.

 And as for the ads...I don't mind them if I can skip them (Hell, if one is really interesting I watch the whole advert) Things change, and the good ole days of ad-free Youtube are gone. You'd want to get paid if it were your site I'm sure. So why play the "baww" card?


----------



## Flippy (Feb 27, 2013)

JackTail said:


> There are 3 types,
> 
> Overlay in-video ads
> TrueView in-stream ads
> ...


 I forgot about the little mini banner ones.



Butterflygoddess said:


> That's really cool. The rabbit has real "March Hare" feel to him but its the bird lady that really wins me over. Inspiration is so spontaneous like that.
> 
> And as for the ads...I don't mind them if I can skip them (Hell, if one is really interesting I watch the whole advert) Things change, and the good ole days of ad-free Youtube are gone. You'd want to get paid if it were your site I'm sure. So why play the "baww" card?


Yeah she's a pretty bird. I miss the old no ad youtube days but ehhh the site so integrated into my digital life I'll have to just deal when I have to.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm just hoping they ban 007 Sound System.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

JackTail said:


> I am a YouTuber Networked partner.
> 
> We do get paid from ads on the site, the ones that are on out videos and on the page our video is on.
> From what the advertiser pays we get 45% of that, YouTube takes 65%. If you are a networked partner then your network also take a % out of your 40%.
> ...





JackTail said:


> There are 3 types,
> 
> Overlay in-video ads
> TrueView in-stream ads
> ...


I'm also a low level YouTube partner and I can confirm that everything JackTail here is saying is completely 100% accurate.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 28, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I'm just hoping they ban 007 Sound System.


 What's that? Banned Bond?


----------



## JackTail (Mar 1, 2013)

Flippy said:


> What's that? Banned Bond?



It is the YouTube anthem. It is a very used song that is in their Audio replace library.


You hear it a lot because people upload copyrighted songs a lot and have to change it. 007 Sound System is always the top one.


----------

